# Titanic sinking



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

1/350th titanic sinking - the other end of my raise the titanic model!

Cheers,

Mike

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6550077106


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's some really nice work Mike! In the photo with the submerged bow in the foreground, the water really has the appearance of all the trapped air rising to the surface. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Amazing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Awesome job!


----------



## babycars (Aug 6, 2005)

cool very cool


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent work, Mike!

Regards, Dan


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Impressive...... That's an incredible job you did with the water effects :thumbsup:


----------

